# LMDC 2012



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

if anyone knows the date and timing of interview in lmdc please tell here,,


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

did u get any call frm lmdc? they said they will post their merit list today :/


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

Exactly.. Won't they post it on their website?


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

idk :/ im worried.they said they let us knw by a txt n will post it on their notice board.idk wot happnd the.they r not even picking up the phone :/


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

mishaz said:


> idk :/ im worried.they said they let us knw by a txt n will post it on their notice board.idk wot happnd the.they r not even picking up the phone :/




Well. Its friday so maybe the timings were shorter. I can't go and check because i live in Rawalpindi :S


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

no i didn't get any call or message,,,today at 9 am i called them,,they said list will display at 1 pm in college,,, after that they didn't pick up my phone


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

But why not the Website. I can't go to lahore just to check if my name is there :|


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

this is such an irresponsible behaviour frm there side :/


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

ss blue have u applied any where else? 
wot abt cmh.u got a call frm them?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

last year they didnt post on their website too but called students for this interview...i dont know why they didnt call us this time...


----------



## Rayhaan Baloch (Sep 11, 2012)

may know anything about the entry test, what they need?


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

*LMDC*

i also tried but the number was busy


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

My friend told me my interview is on 17 !! My uhs aggregate is 79.96%!


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

i got message from lmdc,my interview is on 16 oct.


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

I received interview message today my interview is on the 16th. Also it said bring interview call letter which will be posted soon its 13th today i hope i receive it soon


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I also got a message from them, my interview is on 16th Octuber 2012
I hope it goes well


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> I also got a message from them, my interview is on 16th Octuber 2012
> I hope it goes well


what is your aggregate?


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey! i didn't get any message for the interview from lmdc my aggregate is 71.26%. Do you think this is very low aggregate for LMDC?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

my UHS aggregate is 77.6%


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> Hey! i didn't get any message for the interview from lmdc my aggregate is 71.26%. Do you think this is very low aggregate for LMDC?


 may be they will call you after three to four days, i mean on 19 or 20 octuber because they are not going to leave anyone for the interview


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

There are 20 lists with 40 names each in LMDC list.....so they called around 800 students in 2 days.


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> Hey! i didn't get any message for the interview from lmdc my aggregate is 71.26%. Do you think this is very low aggregate for LMDC?


no ,they will call you too,,last year my aggregate was 69 and they called me


----------



## No name (Oct 10, 2012)

*LMDC Interviews*

My aggregate is 61%/90 
and 67%/100 
any chances for BDS in LMDC ?


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

mishaz said:


> ss blue have u applied anywhere else?
> wot abt cmh.u got a call frm them?



I applied for mbbs and bds .. mbbs may to nai hoga bt i shud get a letter fr BDS.. cz one of my friends did. and her aggregate is way lower than mine!
and yeah.. My interview in LMDC is 17th.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

What do they look for at the interview? My agg is 69-70% any chances?


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

my interview is on 16th oct.who else has it on 16th?
n if anyone has given interview at lmdc kindly share ur experience.
any tips would be appreciated.
p.s. shall i take along my internshp certificates? do these certificates affect my chance?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

how is it possible...????/
i recieved letter from them few days back and its clearly mentioned in that admission date is extended till 9th november and merit list will be displayed on 13th november.den how interviews....?????


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

they will ask you general questions like what do your father do?,why do you want to become a doctor? etc etc ,but before interview, staff will give you a paper of 10 mcqs,,you have to solve it,,i don't know do these questions matter or not,,may be its formality ,hmmm


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

i got an interview call yesterday from LMDC. They said i have been short listed for interview. what are the chances of my admission if i do well in interview. i have also heard that they don't ask many questions in interview so it does'nt matter a lot. Then what is the admission criteria after interview?


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

has any one received the interview call letter that we have to take with us to the interview?

edit : i just got it


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

no :/
may b we'll get it by today cz i've my interview tmrw so i ought to get it today.


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

i just recieved their interview letter 
one thing i want to ask they havent mentioned any merit nmbr wgra so i dont know wot r my chances of getting in.anyone who has any idea abt it?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

still waiting for the letter  i think i'll go tomorow without letter...


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> no ,they will call you too,,last year my aggregate was 69 and they called me


Then what is the criteria for the final selection? i've heard they don't ask much questions in interview! i mean what are my chances of getting admission with 71.26% aggregate if they are calling almost everyone for the interview?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> Then what is the criteria for the final selection? i've heard they don't ask much questions in interview! i mean what are my chances of getting admission with 71.26% aggregate if they are calling almost everyone for the interview?


yes they will only ask general questions of daily routines ,i don't know exactly about criteria ,,,when admission were closed they told me that merit was closed at 925 marks of fsc,,may be their focus is only fsc marks not aggregate .


----------

